

Ask HN: Do you really use all those WP theme options? I don't think so - adrian_pop

There are quite a few days now, since I started to think about creating a WP theme framework backend. Working with wordpress for some time, I studied a lot of themes from "wp theme clubs" and their backend. All settings sections are organised in vertical tabs, nothing more. Same thing again and again and again. I think 90% of the buyers (customers) will never use those options. Am I right or this is just in my mind ?<p>Should I create a theme backend using the same old/booooooring style or better try to think outside of the box and create some new, intuitive and innovative ?<p>Thanks.
======
rachelbaker
I would he interested in seeing the user feedback on this question.

I have always believed the answer to be 'No' but I am not the target market.

I am a developer that believes the entire point of a CMS is to provide a
backend to add/update/edit content - not make design or layout decisions.
Never give users a rope, they will hang themselves.

~~~
adrian_pop
I also would like to see some feedback, but...

